# New strainer Lower South Boulder Creek



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

It won't be there by next spring, I promise. :twisted:


----------



## gnarfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Schizzle


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*how do you spell Stihl?*

If you would like some help with the strainer, I have chainsaw, live real close by, and I'm happy to burn gas and run ropes for the cause.
If its the same tree I'm thinking of, I already took a whack at it with my handsaw.

email me: [email protected]


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

That 90 MPH windstorm we had a few weeks ago really did a job. The tree referenced in this topic is now in 4 foot long, branch-less pieces. Ditto with the strainer mentioned last season below the 2nd walker ranch bridge. The topic line on that one was "Insidious strainer on LSB". I didn't check anything below the Moist Slot to just above the 2nd walker bridge, but maybe sometime soon. 

Thanks for the heads up on the new wood, KDunc, that tree would have sucked to have in there all next season. Big tree with lot's of big limbs.

I realize I'm a bit of a dreamer just saying this, but it sure would be nice if the rangers had cut that one out since it was right next to the bridge. They cleared everything within 10 feet each side of the trail from the same tree, but they left the entire nasty trunk across the entire creek, about 10 feet from the bridge. :roll: 

PS, I also got a good low-water look at the sieve that caused the accident last spring at Moist Slot. It's triangular-shaped and about three feet across at any given point. Plenty big enought to swim through, but there was a small log wedged across the bottom third it. I don't know if that is what pinned the victim, but it would be easy for another branch to get stuck there (I removed by hand the one that was there). Moral of the story, a lot of water goes through that hole so be aware that the suction is very strong over in that corner. A large sub-surface rock perfectly backs up the rest of the water, hence the reason that hole has so much punch.


----------

